# LABOR DAY SALE - 10% OFF + FREE SHIPPING ORDERS OF $49.98+ AT A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS  --- EXTENDED ---



## tjohnson (Aug 25, 2013)

*A-MAZE-N Products LABOR DAY SALE!!!*

*10% Off + Free Shipping* on Orders of $49.98+*

Coupon Code = SMFLABORDAY2013

http://www.amazenproducts.com

Sale ends 9/7/13

* Free Shipping in Continental U.S. only


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice Deal...JJ


----------



## blueshawk (Aug 25, 2013)

Code did not work. No free shipping over $50.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 25, 2013)

blueshawk said:


> Code did not work. No free shipping over $50.



I sent Todd an email to look into it.


----------



## blueshawk (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## anderwm (Aug 26, 2013)

Worked for me


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep it's working now!


----------



## imabadman (Aug 26, 2013)

I just joined today and I must say... this is a heck of a way to welcome a new member.  Placing an order today.Thank you!


----------



## blueshawk (Aug 26, 2013)

Just ordered. It Worked-Thanks..


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 26, 2013)

Coupon Code is working now

I had the wrong date for Free Shipping....OOPS!

TJ


----------



## smoking aj (Aug 27, 2013)

Just ordered, coupon worked!!!


----------



## sulvento (Aug 27, 2013)

Order placed, thanks!


----------



## waywardswede (Aug 27, 2013)

Been waiting to pull the trigger on an AMNPS, this was a great reason to do it.  I'm also in for a Maverick ET-732 remote, seems to be a 'must have' after looking through the posts here for the last few weeks.  It's also great to see the amazing support Todd provides here on this forum.

Thanks!


----------



## texas ray (Aug 28, 2013)

PM Sent!  Afterward I found Todd's number and was able to modify the order to add another ET-732 to it.  That was about 30 minutes ago and the order has already shipped.  Great service Todd!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 29, 2013)

*Great Response So Far!!!*

*Thanks All!!*

*Todd*


----------



## dsopac (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Todd for helping me with my order today!  Your customer service is outstanding!


----------



## idaho (Aug 29, 2013)

Just sent my order and it worked great. Building my smoker in the next few weeks and almost ordered the smoke pistol glad i found this site and the information


----------



## nickmv (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh sweet. I wonder if Todd will allow this for bulk ordering. I need to get another 60lbs of pellets minimum, and would love to try his Hickory and Pitmaster's Choice varieties.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 30, 2013)

place my order at 12:25

got a e-mail at 12:47 order has been shipped. took 22 min.

Now that some fast services.


----------



## texas ray (Aug 30, 2013)

I received 2 ET-732's today.  Fast response and shipping.  Will be using one of them tomorrow smoking Sirloin Tip Roast on Mini WSM.  Thanks Todd!


----------



## drbass (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow thanks Todd!  I purchased the AMNPS with 5lbs of pittmaster blend right when I first got my smoker. I have been itching to try a bunch of different kinds of pellets and this is a deal I can't pass up!


----------



## dave turner (Aug 30, 2013)

How long are the food probe wires on the maverick ET-732 ? If anyone could help me with that please.  Thank you...


----------



## mtbken (Aug 31, 2013)

I also took advantage of this great offer.  I have been having some challenges with the Dust smoker, not realizing it is not supposed to work well over 175!  Opps.  Hoping for better luck with the Pellets and to not have to check inside my box every hour to ensure it is still producing!

I look forward to receiving this new toy!

I wonder if the issue is the unit itself of the dust?  I suppose you can not put the pellets in the existing unit due to the additional heat produced by the pellets.  (Just my guess) 

Thanks all, happy Labor Day!

Ken


----------



## ibbones (Aug 31, 2013)

Got the 5X8 on the way.  Really excited.


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 31, 2013)

Just ordered some Qmatz hope it is in one long piece so i can cut it up, and a tube smoker. Thank you


----------



## smoking b (Sep 1, 2013)

Dave Turner said:


> How long are the food probe wires on the maverick ET-732 ? If anyone could help me with that please.  Thank you...


Dave I just measured mine & have 30" from where the braided wire comes out of the connector to where it enters the food probe


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 1, 2013)

Should be 36" +/- from end to end
Replacements are 72" +/- end to end

Todd


----------



## smoking b (Sep 3, 2013)

I ordered some Qmatz & pellets - thanks for the special Todd!


----------



## dwaytkus (Sep 5, 2013)

ordered mine today at 10am. Couple hours later email it shipped.  Great service todd!


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 14, 2013)

24.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Sep 14, 2013






Got a black one. Used it for the first time today. I will have to save up some money

for the next time Todd puts on another great sale !!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 14, 2013)

Ed, you know the black one comes with an extra "10 cool points"!!!


----------

